# Authentication für xinetd?

## ConiKost

Moin!

Ich will mir gerne einen lokalen News Server aufsetzen. Dazu gefällt mir leadnode sehr gut. Einfach und schnell. Sowas wie den INN will ich nicht einsetzen, da es total schwer und eher nen overkill ist.

Problem ist nur, leadnode hat kein Authentication Support. Sprich jeder könnte den Service nutzen. Kann ich irgendwie via xinetd ne Userabfrage oder ähnliches laufen lassen?

----------

## schachti

Soweit ich weiss kann xinetd den Zugriff nur auf bestimmte IP's beschränken (mittels only_from oder no_access).

----------

## ConiKost

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Soweit ich weiss kann xinetd den Zugriff nur auf bestimmte IP's beschränken (mittels only_from oder no_access).

 

Hi!

Danke, hmm nur das hilft mir leider wenig  :Sad:  Problem wird sein, ich werde auch über dynamische IPs wohl zugreifen, die ich nicht vorhersehen kann *grml* ... irgendwelche Alternativen?

----------

## think4urs11

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> *grml* ... irgendwelche Alternativen?

 

den Newsserver auf 127.0.0.1 laufen lassen und die Verbindung dorthin von aussen über einen OpenSSH-Tunnel und passendem Portforwarding?

----------

## ConiKost

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *ConiKost wrote:*   *grml* ... irgendwelche Alternativen? 
> 
> den Newsserver auf 127.0.0.1 laufen lassen und die Verbindung dorthin von aussen über einen OpenSSH-Tunnel und passendem Portforwarding?

 

Das ist mein Problem, leider habe ich nicht immer die möglichkeit nen OpenSSH Tunnel zu nutzen. Sonst wäre das ebenfalls meine Idee gewesen  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*    *ConiKost wrote:*   *grml* ... irgendwelche Alternativen? 
> 
> den Newsserver auf 127.0.0.1 laufen lassen und die Verbindung dorthin von aussen über einen OpenSSH-Tunnel und passendem Portforwarding? 
> 
> Das ist mein Problem, leider habe ich nicht immer die möglichkeit nen OpenSSH Tunnel zu nutzen. Sonst wäre das ebenfalls meine Idee gewesen 

 

wiso?

----------

## Genone

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Sprich jeder könnte den Service nutzen. Kann ich irgendwie via xinetd ne Userabfrage oder ähnliches laufen lassen?

 

Nicht wirklich, da (x)inetd ja keine Ahnung hat wie NNTP aufgebaut ist. Was höchstens gehen würde ist einen Wrapper zwischen xinetd und leafnode zu packen der sich um die Authentifizierung kümmert, k.A. ob es sowas schon (wäre durchaus vorstellbar) gibt oder ob du das selber basteln müsstest.

----------

## think4urs11

leafnode-2 (derzeit alpha/beta) unterstützt PAM-Auth.

----------

